
Ask HN: 1/7 companies do remote, almost all developers want remote? - evex
if you look at this month&#x27;s whoishiring thread<p>Who is hiring?[0] (November 2018): 1&#x2F;7 companies do remote<p>Who wants to be hired?[1] (November 2018): almost all developers want remote<p>How does this balance work?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18354503<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18354505
======
greenyoda
First of all, this is a tiny sample of the jobs and job seekers that are out
there, so we probably don't want to draw too many conclusions from it.

> How does this balance work?

People who want a remote job but can't find one settle for non-remote jobs.
The ability to work remotely is just one of the many factors that makes people
decide whether to take a particular job. Very few people are lucky enough to
work in their ideal job.

